# Woodpecker Tremolo



## BurntFingers (Nov 26, 2019)

This is a cool pedal.

However, is the LED supposed to blink to match the rate? Mine doesn't but I'm not sure if it's supposed to or not.





I got some new and different solder I've never used before. I don't like it. I was slightly worried about some cold solder joints but there's no weird noises or anything so I think I got away with it. 90% of the joints are great and everything looks worse in closeup.




Everything worked first time, as it tends to with PedalPCB products. I've been looking for a helicopter trem for ages and now there's one on the board.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 26, 2019)

Note to anyone: the original EQD Hummingbird doesn't have an LED that blinks in time to the effect so I guess this is all cool.


----------



## Barry (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice looking build, love the artwork


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 27, 2019)

Such a simple schematic for a sooooo nice effect ^^  Love the Woodpecker. Always on, fast rate, mid-depth.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 27, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> Note to anyone: the original EQD Hummingbird doesn't have an LED that blinks in time to the effect so I guess this is all cool.



You can check the schematic for this.  The LED is simply controlled by the stomp switch, no connection to the RATE portion of the circuit.  So, it will not blink in time.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Very nice work!


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 28, 2019)

phi1 said:


> You can check the schematic for this.  The LED is simply controlled by the stomp switch, no connection to the RATE portion of the circuit.  So, it will not blink in time.
> 
> View attachment 2295



Would it be possible to run a wire from the rate pot to the led to get the light to display the speed?


----------

